# Lymphoma or Inflammatory Bowel? :(



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sad reading your post, I have no advice, just sending hugs to you and your family and Koby. He is so handsome.


----------



## 2015Simba (Feb 20, 2018)

My 11 year old Golden was diagnosed with intestinal lymphoma via ultrasound. As he had lost weight, had chronic diarrhea and started throwing up, there was no way I would have put him through chemo. I chose to put him on prednisone until I was ready to let him cross the rainbow bridge. Quality of life is so important and you have to let them go and not let them suffer. I would not choose invasive surgery to find out if it is inflammatory bowel disease. Can you take him to an internal specialist? In my opinion it is not worth the cost and what the dog has to suffer through with all these invasive tests. Let him live life to the fullest and do minimally invasive tests only. Good luck!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't have and advice or experience with this but just wanted to say I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. It's tough to balance treatment options and quality of life. I wish you and Koby the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry, your boy is beautiful. 
I don't have any experience with this either. 
I would discuss your options with the specialist.

Sending good thoughts to you and your boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe a conservative treatment for IBD is a diet change to a hydrolized protein food, and some metronidazole. You might try that first, as it might make the diagnosis more definitive without doing anything invasive. If it's lymphoma, it won't respond to that at all.
I'm sorry you are going through this. Koby is beautiful, and so young yet.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Kobys_mom, I have merged your two threads together so you have all your replies in one place. I hope Koby feels better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koby*

I am so very sorry for what you are going through with Koby. *If it were one of our dogs, I know we **would not go through the chemo.* Hopefully, it is inflammatory bowel disease, or a temporary condition.

Our 8 year old Samoyed, Tonka recently, had diarrhea and the vet gave him metronidazole and suggested we put a Tablespoon of unsweetened pumpkin on his kibble once or twice a day, cause 3 times could cause constipation.

Tonka's diarrhea cleared up alomost immediately. It did come back again and he went back on the metronidazole. Has been fine since. Hoping it will be like that for Koby.


----------



## Kobys_mom (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi all- Thanks for your responses. Koby has actually been on metronidazole for two weeks and has done some diet modification. His stool was firmer last night, but he still has low protein and his legs still have quite a bit of edema. Protein levels were 1.1 two weeks ago, and 1.6 yesterday. The vet didn't seem to think that it was a significant rise, but I like to think that at least it's going in the right direction (though still considered super low).

I think we've decided not to do the surgical biopsy, with it's risks, and because with the poor effectiveness of chemo (typically) on this type of lymphoma, if that's what it is, it just doesn't seem worth the risk and possible poor quality of life. My major regret and one I would have a hard time forgiving myself for, would be to lose him on the operating table because of the surgical and anesthesia risks with the low albumin, or afterward if he developed sepsis from the wounds not healing, just to find out that it was Inflammatory Bowel after all. It's so hard to not do everything we can to make sure he's with us as long as possible - makes me feel so guilty - but I'd feel guiltier if something happened in the biopsy. 

So, we're going to cross our fingers and hope, hope, hope it's inflammatory bowel, and that the treatment for that will make a difference! 

Thanks again for opinions, tips, etc. Any more definitely appreciated!

Theresa


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koby*

I wouldn't do it either if there was a risk with the surgical biopsy.
I didn't know that Koby had some edema.
I,too, am praying that it's inflammatory bowel. Ask your Vet about the unsweetened pumpkin which has some fiber. Our vet also suggested giving a probiotic once a day to firm up Tonka's stool. We aren't sure if Tonkas has IBS or not, and his diarrhea could have been caused by stress.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for your beautiful boy.


----------



## Kobys_mom (Feb 19, 2018)

So, we were supposed to get the prednisone last night, but they must not have called it in....... :/ Have a message in to the vet now to see what happened. 

On a good note, he's much happier and has more energy in the last two days (maybe from the vitamin b12 shot?), and his stools have been normal for the last two days! Not sure what that means.........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The B-12 shot probably helped, good to hear he's feeling better. 
I hope you get his prednisone soon.


----------



## Kobys_mom (Feb 19, 2018)

I hope he gets it soon, too! And, I really, really hope we made the right decision


----------



## bablum (Jan 27, 2018)

I am with 2015Simba...quality of life is the most important factor. I am going through something similar so I can truly empathize. Have you considered alternative treatment, such as herbs or acupuncture?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koby*

Saying prayers for Koby. Glad the B12 shot helped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koby*

I agree that quality of life is the most important.
My sister-in-laws dog just had ongoing diarrhea and was just diagnosed with Addison's disease, which I guess is very rare.


----------



## Kobys_mom (Feb 19, 2018)

bablum said:


> I am with 2015Simba...quality of life is the most important factor. I am going through something similar so I can truly empathize. Have you considered alternative treatment, such as herbs or acupuncture?


I actually was thinking about going to a holistic vet after we get him started on this, to see what she says. Supposedly, our regular vet is holistic - at least partly, so I'll talk to her as well on Monday when we go back for another albumin level test and B12 shot


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

FWIW, B12 shots are inexpensive and easy to give at home.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We were walking this path last September with my 5 year old Duke - IBD vs lymphoma. He's much younger and is confirmed IBD. There is a new camera capsule (it's expensive) that can be inserted in the stomach (via endoscopy). It then captures the internal lining of the entire digestive system. You retrieve it when they go; usually within 48 hours. We worked with an internist on this. We also did biopsies, but most of the information came from the camera. It's an option for you potentially. I would recommend reaching out to an internist. IBD is difficult. We're treating with metronidazole (?sp), Vit B12 shots, Vit A supplement, probiotic. Duke has been on RC Hydrolyzed Protein since he was a puppy. I'm also feeding him rabbit as he seems to do ok on that. Lastly, CBD oil has been found to be helpful in treating IBD. Perhaps you could speak with your vet about these options. I wish you luck. He's a beautiful boy.

ETA - steroids are a normal course of treatment, but my guy cannot handle them. He ends up in the ER unable to urinate.


----------



## Kobys_mom (Feb 19, 2018)

jennretz said:


> We were walking this path last September with my 5 year old Duke - IBD vs lymphoma. He's much younger and is confirmed IBD. There is a new camera capsule (it's expensive) that can be inserted in the stomach (via endoscopy). It then captures the internal lining of the entire digestive system. You retrieve it when they go; usually within 48 hours. We worked with an internist on this. We also did biopsies, but most of the information came from the camera. It's an option for you potentially. I would recommend reaching out to an internist. IBD is difficult. We're treating with metronidazole (?sp), Vit B12 shots, Vit A supplement, probiotic. Duke has been on RC Hydrolyzed Protein since he was a puppy. I'm also feeding him rabbit as he seems to do ok on that. Lastly, CBD oil has been found to be helpful in treating IBD. Perhaps you could speak with your vet about these options. I wish you luck. He's a beautiful boy.
> 
> ETA - steroids are a normal course of treatment, but my guy cannot handle them. He ends up in the ER unable to urinate.


Great information. How expensive is it? (seems everything is). The metronidazole seems to be really helping - Koby's stools are pretty normal for the last week, so not sure what to do since the internal medicine doctor said to still start the prednisone. Seems to me that we should get one more protein levels test to figure out if the metronidazole IS working - especially since they don't know the real diagnosis....... He did get a B12 shot, which really helped him with energy. How does the CBD oil work? Our internal medicine doctor didn't mention it, or a camera.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Kobys_mom said:


> Great information. How expensive is it? (seems everything is). The metronidazole seems to be really helping - Koby's stools are pretty normal for the last week, so not sure what to do since the internal medicine doctor said to still start the prednisone. Seems to me that we should get one more protein levels test to figure out if the metronidazole IS working - especially since they don't know the real diagnosis....... He did get a B12 shot, which really helped him with energy. How does the CBD oil work? Our internal medicine doctor didn't mention it, or a camera.


So I have discovered it is much cheaper to fill the metronidazole at a regular pharmacy and use goodrx coupon. Shop around - oftentimes, Costco or Walmart will have the best price. Prednisone is the normal course of treatment and if Duke could handle it I would use it. The B12 will definitely help and then it comes down to trial and error with the food. I'm not sure "how" the cbd oil works. I'll try to find the link to the one I'm using - keep in mind it's put out by the supplier. But, my holistic vet is the one who recommended the HempRx. I'll find the link and post it.

ETA - the camera is expensive. It cost me $1500. Duke was in twilight when they inserted it and you have to closely monitor their stool to recover it. My husband and I did rock, scissor, paper LOL.

The camera is called Alicam.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

In the spirit of full disclosure, I am learning as I go and would refer you to work with a holistic vet/internist. Here are a couple of references that I did come across, but this is still relatively new.

MODS - if any of these links are not allowed, please let me know and I will remove them.

https://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/faq-what-you-need-to-know-about-hemp-and-dogs/

https://www.petstruly.com/hemprx-fo...FOHCcpEhmvuYdUgSOEwrZBeH38JYI2lRoCMR8QAvD_BwE

https://www.petmd.com/dog/general-health/cannabis-oil-dogs-everything-you-need-know

10 Things You Didn't Know About CBD Oil For Dogs - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koby*

Just checking in on Koby and praying for him!


----------



## Kobys_mom (Feb 19, 2018)

2015Simba said:


> My 11 year old Golden was diagnosed with intestinal lymphoma via ultrasound. As he had lost weight, had chronic diarrhea and started throwing up, there was no way I would have put him through chemo. I chose to put him on prednisone until I was ready to let him cross the rainbow bridge. Quality of life is so important and you have to let them go and not let them suffer. I would not choose invasive surgery to find out if it is inflammatory bowel disease. Can you take him to an internal specialist? In my opinion it is not worth the cost and what the dog has to suffer through with all these invasive tests. Let him live life to the fullest and do minimally invasive tests only. Good luck!


How did you know when it was time? Koby's protein is extremely low again, he won't eat, and he has terrible muscle wasting and weakness from either the prednisone or the disease. Still not sure what it is, but we're taking him to the internal medicine doctor at 1:30. I'm so sad  Still not sure which it is, but I think the vet is now leaning towards lymphoma


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm sorry...hoping for good news for Koby.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hoping for good news. So sorry he's not doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koby*

I am so sorry to hear that Koby is not doing well. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

Kobys_mom said:


> How did you know when it was time? Koby's protein is extremely low again, he won't eat, and he has terrible muscle wasting and weakness from either the prednisone or the disease. Still not sure what it is, but we're taking him to the internal medicine doctor at 1:30. I'm so sad  Still not sure which it is, but I think the vet is now leaning towards lymphoma


I knew it was time with my girl when the bad days outnumbered the good. When she could no longer walk more than a 50 feet without stopping to catch her breath....when I held her and I could feel her bones so close under her skin. I let her go, with the belief that one day I would see her again. And I knew that because I let her go when God asked me to he would send me another golden angel to help heal the holes in my heart.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think several people missed the sad news later yesterday that Toby is gone.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge/491561-my-beautiful-koby-gone.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koby*

Dear Koby_s Mom:

I am so very sorry about Koby!!
I believe we lost our Golden Retriever, Smooch, to lymphoma. It is so hard! My Smooch and Snobear will watch over Koby.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...idge-list.html (2018 Rainbow Bridge List)


----------

